# Til we meet again



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I've not been on in an age, around Christmas my OH became seriously ill & was in & out of hospital for 2 months, then in January we lost Bob after a very short illness borne with his usual stoic bravery, I feel he deserves a post as I know over the years he was a popular PF pup. I've shared the post I made on Facebook where I was overwhelmed with the love shown by so many, both people he knew in the real world & those who knew & whose lives he'd touched online:

For the first 10 months of your life I didn't know you. The circumstances of your arrival into the family were a bit unconventional. 
Mark went night fishing on Cromer Pier. It just so happened your former owner was also fishing, & also getting rid of you, either by abandonment or by handing you over to anyone who'd take you. He'd brought all your belongings- food, bowls, lead, bed, along too. Mark went over to give you a fuss & the rest is history- you came home with him. On the train you just chilled out & went to sleep, & the ticket collector asked what your name was Mark said 'It was Rambo, but he doesn't respond to it. I'm going to call him.... Bob!'.
And that was that.
You were settled in at our house literally in minutes & you them.
Over the years we've shared so much it's hard to remember it all- 
That time you brought me a cold, half dead baby wood mouse, placed it on my bed & then squeaked at me until I woke up. Thanks to you the little mouse survived & was released.
The way you were great with other animals but not so keen on other adult dogs..... but you adored puppies, so much that when we got Rogue you broke your tail from all the wagging.
The never ending rolling in poo- you were quite the connoiseur, & of course cat poo, rabbit poo, goose poo were too good for rolling in, they needed to be eaten.
The way you greeted everyone you met as old friends, you made so many over the years.
That time you ate a bag of rat food & pooped what looked like muesli bars for 2 days.
You running along while gobbling up mouthfuls of snow.
The way you loved opening presents like a little kid.
So many damn fine memories, you were a dog in a million.


























































































































































Our song:





At ease, Comrade Bobinski, go find Gem & Trix, they'll show you the way.
Bob 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~?/08/2008-20/01/2020~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## pinklizzy (Dec 19, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute, so sorry for your loss x


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

What a lovely post.
I’m so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy xx


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh sweet boy  I'm so sorry.

RIP rottiechops x


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Oh Bob!   
I'm so sorry simplysardonic


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Bob.. Beautiful eulogy. x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

What a lovely moving post. What a dog !
So sorry you've had such a difficult time ,our thoughts are with you.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

What a lucky boy that night to have ended up in your family.

So sorry for your loss.

Hope your OH is ok.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry for your loss a it is clear he was very loved a touching tribute.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Always loved the story of how Bob found you!

Run free Bob


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2020)

I'm so sorry to read this. Run free Bob.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sounds like Bob had a great life with you and knew how much he was loved. RIP handsome Bob xx


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

So sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss, they are taken away far to soon.


----------

